# Atlas snowblower



## Dave Mahr (Jan 6, 2002)

I bought an Atlas snowblower..its a red, 5/23 2 stage. very good condition..was told its like 15 years old..anyone know where I can get parts online for it?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well google might have some on there for sale and by just searching google for that you'll find hundreds of sites that will have what you need.


----------

